# Beach Fishing Help



## Jeff Black62 (May 14, 2012)

My family and I will be heading to destin June 1 and wanted to try and do some beach fishing this time in the area. We will be staying at Sandprint Castle and wondering if we could catch fish off the beach there or would we have to go to a certain spot to try and catch fish? The east and west jetties are out of the question because my grandfather has too bad of legs to get over the rocks to get to the good fishing spots there. Any advise or help would be greatly appreciated. 

As you can prbabably tell we have no idea what we are doing, it is a little different than catching fish in Kansas haha


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*You can catch fish from any beach in that area. *

*Look for a wash out area for the best place to find them.*

*Swimmers maybe a problem.*

*I usually go at sunrise, when in that area, before the swimmers start showing up, and then leave when there are two many.*

*Worried bout hooking them.*

*Usually have enough fish for dinner by then.*


----------



## Jeff Black62 (May 14, 2012)

Thanks! The last question I have is what would be the best way to catch fish there? By that I mean best rig or lure or bait to use during that time of year? 

Sorry I know that is a very vague question...


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

Without knowing your rod and reel, I would say a surf rig with sand fleas is a pretty good bet. I don't know the beaches there very well at all, but there is a wealth of information on how to find sand fleas on this forum-- just go to the surf fishing section. Also, since I don't know where you are from and what your surf fishing experience is, I will tell you that a surf rig has a large clasp at the bottom for a weight, and two clasps for hooks, and a swivel to tie your line onto. Don't throw more weight than your rod is designed for( at least don't exceed it by more than 25%) I highly recommend that you don't buy any of your terminal tackle from Walmart!! I have lost more fish than I care to remember from Walmart gear failing!


----------



## Jeff Black62 (May 14, 2012)

Thanks a bunch! I am from SE Kansas and have little surf fishing knowledge. Usually do offshore fishing for grouper and snapper. I have a 11' Offshore Angler Ocean Master that I got as a gift last year. Hopefully a good pole but not sure haha. Has a line cap of 20/350


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

11' will definitely get you out there a ways. I recommend that you do some practice casting with an egg sinker before you come down. I can cast an inshore rod six different ways and get around the same distance whether I use my wrists, shoulders, or chest. But a good surf cast is all about timing, and it uses all of your major muscle groups. Bring some tape or band aids for your dominant hand index finger--especially if you're using braid, and put it on BEFORE your line cuts your finger on the cast. There's another excellent post on how to read the surf on this forum that you should read as well. I believe the sand flea and the how to read the surf posts are stickied under the surf fishing section. Best of luck, and you now owe us a report!!


----------



## Jeff Black62 (May 14, 2012)

Prince Caspian said:


> 11' will definitely get you out there a ways. I recommend that you do some practice casting with an egg sinker before you come down. I can cast an inshore rod six different ways and get around the same distance whether I use my wrists, shoulders, or chest. But a good surf cast is all about timing, and it uses all of your major muscle groups. Bring some tape or band aids for your dominant hand index finger--especially if you're using braid, and put it on BEFORE your line cuts your finger on the cast. There's another excellent post on how to read the surf on this forum that you should read as well. I believe the sand flea and the how to read the surf posts are stickied under the surf fishing section. Best of luck, and you now owe us a report!!


Thanks for all the help on here. Im checking out those posts now. I will definately get a report on here and tell you all about it.


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

surf fishing is difficult. you might not have a good time

might want to consider a pier or bridge to fish instead. you can use the same techniques as you do bass fishing to catch mackerel. 

surf fishing is nothing like lake fishing though, although extremely fun if you know what you are doing and the fish are biting

i was lucky.. grew up near the beach and my grandparents taught me how to surf fish.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Jeff Black62 said:


> Thanks! The last question I have is what would be the best way to catch fish there? By that I mean best rig or lure or bait to use during that time of year?
> 
> Sorry I know that is a very vague question...


Speeking as a complete novice who is cheap as dirt, here is what I did last year and had a blast. 

I took a 7' ugly stick medium action rod with a spinning real filled with 20lb spider wire. I got some popeno rigs from a local bait shop as well as some 2-4oz pyramid weights and some fresh dead shrimp. I tore up the whiting, catfish, caught a couple sting rays, a shark and some spadefish. I ate everything but the shark and rays. Though the whiting and spades were
the best the catfish was fine and probably better tasting than a lot I've paid for. This year I'm doing the same thing but will go up to 30lb spider wire, will also have an 8' med-heavy pole rigged for small shark and an ultra light with 20lb spider wire rigged for artificial baits. 

I fished the shrimp like you would a black plastic worm or jig after I learned that leaving it still meant stolen bait about every other cast. Also going to get a sand flea rake when I get down there.


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

you can buy a pompana or whiting rig from the bait shop.. put a 3 ounce pyramid. 

and use cut shrimp or sand fleas. whiting are very common and 90% of the time i catch a bunch of them to go along with hopefully bigger fish. you can try live shrimp and even cut mullet for the bluefish if they are around.


----------



## Jeff Black62 (May 14, 2012)

this is probably a dumb question but doesn't the pampano catch more fish than just the pampano? And will they still be around during the first week of June or will the have moved off by then?


----------



## Jeff Black62 (May 14, 2012)

repost on accident


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

Jeff Black62 said:


> this is probably a dumb question but doesn't the pampano catch more fish than just the pampano? And will they still be around during the first week of June or will the have moved off by then?


yes they will. i make my own but for someone who doesn't know how just buy some pre made rigs and some weights. 

also the grass right now is horrendous on the surf, be aware.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Jeff Black62 said:


> this is probably a dumb question but doesn't the pampano catch more fish than just the pampano? And will they still be around during the first week of June or will the have moved off by then?


 
I caught everything I mentioned on a pompano rig.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pompano Jigs*



johnf said:


> I caught everything I mentioned on a pompano rig.


Same here. I caught a 38 lb Cobia on one. Lots of running and yelling involved.  C2


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Charlie2 said:


> Same here. I caught a 38 lb Cobia on one. Lots of running and yelling involved.  C2



LOL that would have been fun to watch. Do people eat Cobia?


----------



## Jeff Black62 (May 14, 2012)

Yea, I have noticed a lot of people saying the slime is bad right now.... Hopefully it gets better before we get there but you never know.... We are already planning to hit up the piers and have 2 days booked deep sea fishing with a captain that we go to everytime we go. He has some good honey holes for grouper and snapper


----------

